# Spionageangriffe und Abzocke auf Android und iPhone



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2010)

Angriffsziel Smartphone | c't


> Als mobile Kommunikationszentrale und Datenspeicher fungieren Smartphones für viele Anwender mittlerweile als Mittelpunkt ihres digitalen Lebens. Damit sind sie auch ins Visier von Spionen und Betrügern gerückt. Die Hersteller versuchen, Angriffen auf die Geräte technisch und organisatorisch Einhalt zu gebieten – mit mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spionageangriffe und Abzocke auf Android und iPhone*

Das predigen wir ja seit ca. 2000, dass das irgendwann kommen muss...


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spionageangriffe und Abzocke auf Android und iPhone*

Tu?ckische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps | c't

http://www.suedkurier.de/news/panorama/leben-und-wissen/art761224,4523493


----------



## Dudelsack33 (26 Februar 2016)

Das ist doch heute so aktuell wie nie.
Ist Euch schon aufgefallen dass im Google Play Store bei der Suche nach "security" inzwischen unbekannte Apps / Firmen die Liste anführen und auch immer wieder wechseln ?


----------



## Virenprofi (4 April 2016)

Also ich seh da immer nur die üblichen Verdächtigen wie McAffee und co


----------



## Thorsten45 (10 Juli 2016)

In der aktuellen c´t kann man lesen, dass unterdessen auch schon ransomware für Android unterwegs ist.
Also finger weg von dubiosen Quellen zum Downloaden von .apk Dateien
Thorsten

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...uf-Smartphones-AMD-Radeon-RX-480-3262496.html


----------



## Metzgermeister (28 September 2016)

Wie kann ich denn den DOwnload von apk Dateien aus unbekannten Quellen verhindern ?


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2016)

Android? Einstellungen / Sicherheit / unbekannte Quellen = Schieberegler auf "off". Bei gewünschten Aps, z. B. wenn sich _WhatsApp_ nur von der Desktopseite installieren lässt (z. B. bei einigen Huawei oder Lenovo Geräten) oder der Installation von _Amazon Video_, den Schalter temporär "on" stellen.


----------



## NormanB (6 April 2017)

Kann ich dann denn immernoch Apps aus Googleplay installieren ?


----------

